# urgent rabbit rehome (wigan, lancs)



## Pampered pets

Hi its with very deep regret I need to rehome 10 rabbits, the oldest is three and there are two three month old babies (after I sexed wrong)

All the males are castrated but I can't afford to get the females done, there are rexes, lionheads and a large blue.

I've phoned several rescues but non have space, there are two major reasons for rehoming I will discuss this with a rescue or whoever takes them on but I'm not prepared to post it on line for all to see.

I realise ten is a lot, these all live together but three have split themselves off from the main group and don't mingle these three must stay together as they are inseperable.

They are all free range and not used to being caged, so homes with lots of out time is essential, they would be really depressed if they were shut up and it wouldn't be fair on them.

All are healthy, they don't like being picked up but they do follow me around for food.

Oldest is three, youngest are 3 months old.

This is a very difficult descision so I don't want critisism or negative comments.

Thank you


----------



## Nonnie

Have you put them on rabbit rehome?


----------



## crofty

poor buns, its a shame you havent spayed your does the rescues will end up picking up the bill. I suggest you put them on RU and post an appeal on the forum.


----------

